# Synthol



## purplerain (Jun 6, 2011)

Is SYNTHOL considered an implant ? Reason why I ask. I've always considered SYNTHOL an injection. This kat at the gym where I lift at (which by the way I got to get the fvck out of there, no one is serious about lifting, I got a so called associate there HATING on me because it took me a week to get from 315 to 325 and I wasn't on cycle but he doesn't know that and I'm 46 years old)got mad because I told him that SYNTHOL was not an implant and he was trying to say it was a synthetic implant. Then on top of that he was down on juicing along with this so called associate of mine. He was so insisting on the idea that synthol was an implant. So I thought I would get some expert opinons as fire power.


----------



## J.thom (Jun 6, 2011)

there is a detailed log in the chem section on MD by rocky, he is not done yet but you should check it out. It's pretty interesting

Cheers


----------



## BigBird (Jun 7, 2011)

Synthol is akin to cosmetic surgery aka breast "implants."  The enhanced body part is an illusion and not real so you can call it whatever you want but IMO synthol is for p*ssies who don't want to put in the hard work.


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (Jun 7, 2011)

Fact #1 Synthol is not an anabolic compound therefor it should not be discussed in this section. I shit on pussies that take synthol. Next guy that comes in my gym with synthol guns I'm gonna make a catapult out of the aerobic rubber bands and launch five pound dumbells across the gym at him. Fuck synthol.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 7, 2011)

TrenMasterFlex said:


> Fact #1 Synthol is not an anabolic compound therefor it should not be discussed in this section. I shit on pussies that take synthol. Next guy that comes in my gym with synthol guns I'm gonna make a catapult out of the aerobic rubber bands and launch five pound dumbells across the gym at him. Fuck synthol.



x2

Synthol is for pussies.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 7, 2011)

Before this gets out of hand please purplerain, PLEASE THINK before you respond.  Thank you.


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 7, 2011)

People will do what they have to in order to win.. Would I ever take it? Heck no!!


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't really diss guys who use it because TONS of pro's use it and it's pretty damn obvious but it looks crazy bad on guys who just juice it up and make their body parts wayyy out of the regular...idk I would never use it but who am I to judge uk


----------



## purplerain (Jun 7, 2011)

CT said:


> Before this gets out of hand please purplerain, PLEASE THINK before you respond.  Thank you.



LOLOLOLOLOL Man CT I love man LMAO.


----------



## purplerain (Jun 7, 2011)

Pump4EVER said:


> I don't really diss guys who use it because TONS of pro's use it and it's pretty damn obvious but it looks crazy bad on guys who just juice it up and make their body parts wayyy out of the regular...idk I would never use it but who am I to judge uk




Thank you for a very well thought out answer. I make it a point not to DISS anyone for their choices. This guy though pissed me off when he said that "I was cheating" because I use TEST well he didn't say it directly to me because he doesn't know what I do. He said it in general about anyone who juices. But as I was standing there looking at his arms and thinking back in March saying to my self "you weren't that VASCULAR, you wasn't that CUT two months ago. With the exception of the SYNTHOL disscussion this guy is pretty knowledgable about CHEMICAL INHANCEMENT so to me he's a hypocrite.


----------



## purplerain (Jun 7, 2011)

TrenMasterFlex said:


> Fact #1 Synthol is not an anabolic compound therefor it should not be discussed in this section. I shit on pussies that take synthol. Next guy that comes in my gym with synthol guns I'm gonna make a catapult out of the aerobic rubber bands and launch five pound dumbells across the gym at him. Fuck synthol.



Dude you have actually have seen someone who has used SYNTHOL?
What did it look like up close?


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (Jun 8, 2011)

purplerain said:


> Dude you have actually have seen someone who has used SYNTHOL?
> What did it look like up close?



It looks like a fat inflated shit balloon. Nasty stuff. If you're on stage and you know what you're doin do it up, if your a gym rat tryin to impress people with 53 inch guns curlin' 40's then you need stabbed with a rusty screw driver, go home. Synthol is garbage.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 8, 2011)

SloppyJ for a synthol free america.


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 8, 2011)

YouTube - ‪Rodrigo "Synthol man" Ferraz Translated‬‏

You want to look like this????????

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Supervette101 (Jun 8, 2011)

The dudes look like assclowns! They look so out of proportion, to anyone that works out they look ridiculous. Even the monsters: Big Ronnie Coleman, Jay Cutler and Branch Warren, they might be huge, but everything is balanced and looks natural. Those synthol guys are morons.


----------



## BigBird (Jun 8, 2011)

Supervette101 said:


> The dudes look like assclowns! They look so out of proportion, to anyone that works out they look ridiculous. Even the monsters: Big Ronnie Coleman, Jay Cutler and Branch Warren, they might be huge, but everything is balanced and looks natural. Those synthol guys are morons.


 
Exactly.


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah I can see using a little bit if you're a pro trying to bring up a lagging body part before getting on stage. Other than it's about the most laughable ridiculous thing I've ever seen. Fuck that if you wanna look big put in the work, no one with half a brain is gonna believe your synthol arms are muscle anyway


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 8, 2011)

justhav2p said:


> YouTube - ‪Rodrigo "Synthol man" Ferraz Translated‬‏
> 
> You want to look like this????????
> 
> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


 

woowww I fucking raged watching that

worst synthol job I think I've ever seen, and he really thinks he's hot shit


----------



## purplerain (Jun 8, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> woowww I fucking raged watching that
> 
> worst synthol job I think I've ever seen, and he really thinks he's hot shit



That Kat looks like a muscle bound ALIEN from planet x


----------



## independent (Jun 8, 2011)

Well we found a good use for Biogen gear.


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jun 9, 2011)

That video....



All of my rage....

All....

Of....

It.......

fuck.


----------



## IanM4208 (Jun 9, 2011)

There is no way that guy in that video is serious!!! I rarely get pissed off, but that shit makes me pissed. I promise to hulk smash that man if I ever see him in person


----------



## PRIDE. (Jun 9, 2011)

purplerain said:


> Is SYNTHOL considered an implant ? Reason why I ask. I've always considered SYNTHOL an injection. This kat at the gym where I lift at (which by the way I got to get the fvck out of there, no one is serious about lifting, I got a so called associate there HATING on me because it took me a week to get from 315 to 325 and I wasn't on cycle but he doesn't know that and I'm 46 years old)got mad because I told him that SYNTHOL was not an implant and he was trying to say it was a synthetic implant. Then on top of that he was down on juicing along with this so called associate of mine. He was so insisting on the idea that synthol was an implant. So I thought I would get some expert opinons as fire power.



No it is not an implant, it is an oil used to stretch the muscle fascia creating room for muscle growth.

I have used it on my bis and tris and am preparing to run the trap protocol soon.

Here are a couple of threads to read through, that will answer all questions regarding Syntherol, how it works and the proper ways to use it:

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/f...05-site-enhancing-oils-synthol-how-guide.html


SYNTHETEK SYNTHEROL - Amounts per Muscle Group - Professional Muscle


----------



## PRIDE. (Jun 9, 2011)

justhav2p said:


> YouTube - ‪Rodrigo "Synthol man" Ferraz Translated‬‏
> 
> You want to look like this????????
> 
> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



That is not Syntherol use, those are actually implants. You can clearly see by the way the muscle moves with his natural body movements. The chest, traps and delts are all implants, the arms are natural.

This is the same misconception with all you tube videos that give Syntherol and SEO's a bad rap!


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 9, 2011)

PRIDE. said:


> That is not Syntherol use, those are actually implants. You can clearly see by the way the muscle moves with his natural body movements. The chest, traps and delts are all implants, the arms are natural.
> 
> This is the same misconception with all you tube videos that give Syntherol and SEO's a bad rap!



What??? The shit gives itself a bad rap! If you are too fuckin lazy to work hard and eat right to build real muscle dont go faking it with some bullshit jello injections. Pros are one thing that is how they make there money. There is no acceptable way to use this shit for anything else imo. Explain your reasonimg for it deserveing a good rap.


----------



## PRIDE. (Jun 9, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> What??? The shit gives itself a bad rap! If you are too fuckin lazy to work hard and eat right to build real muscle dont go faking it with some bullshit jello injections. Pros are one thing that is how they make there money. There is no acceptable way to use this shit for anything else imo. Explain your reasonimg for it deserveing a good rap.



Your post in itself shows you are uneducated to Syntherol and the proper uses of it, as well as contradicting. You say that using Syntherol is for those that are _"too fuckin lazy to work hard and eat right to build real muscle dont go faking it with some bullshit jello injections.", _yet_ "Pros are one thing that is how they make there money."  _Are you saying that the Pros are faking it but it's ok because they get paid, or is it just anyone without a Pro card? Or is it just the ones that the uneducated love to post from you tube? Syntherol is used not only for bringing up lagging muscle groups, but also to shape muscle groups. I will say that Syntherol is not just for anyone and should only be used by advanced bodybuilders looking to bring up or shape lagging body parts!

I'm not going to bother getting into a pissing match with you, as I owe you no explanation to anything I or others choose to do and if you would like to continue believing what you see on you tube or what some person posts on the internet instead of researching the subject for yourself, so be it. Put in the work and do some research for yourself, there are Many people out there that have run Syntherol and have kept true logs, with before and after pics, not only IFBB Pros, but others in bodybuilding as well, and I can assure you None of them look anything like those that the uneducated love to post up from you tube!

Do a little bit of reading for yourself and not just bashing products you know nothing about just to get a higher post count

Site Enhancing Oils (synthol) - a how to guide - Professional Muscle


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok bro i need to get my post count up? Your an uneducated noob trying to start shit. If you think it looks good to have an arm full of shit go for it by the sounds of it thats about the best you could hope for. Way to not answer a question in what could have been a decent debate! Thats ok keep posting shit soon enough you will get 50 and you can start pm ing everyone for sources


----------



## PRIDE. (Jun 9, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Ok bro i need to get my post count up? Your an uneducated noob trying to start shit. If you think it looks good to have an arm full of shit go for it by the sounds of it thats about the best you could hope for. Way to not answer a question in what could have been a decent debate! Thats ok keep posting shit soon enough you will get 50 and you can start pm ing everyone for sources



Noob? Sources? Bro, I've been in this game for Many years and there are Many. Many Mods, Vets and Admins on Many boards that will vouch for that, period...Not only on the internet but in real life as well! Remember, having Elite Member under your user name means nothing outside of the board you're on, it's what you know, who you know and where you've been in the community that makes you known and a Vet...Just a tip for you bro

_I'm_ trying to start shit and avoid a descent debate? Bashing people and calling them lazy or as others have posted, fucking pussies because people choose to actually believe that because someone puts Syntherol in the title of their you tube bullshit, that actually makes it true? Doesn't sound like what I've been posting, does it?

It appears that I may have hit a sore spot with you, seeing as you have over 2000 posts in just 6 months, I apologize? You are the one that was avoiding the "descent debate" as you put it. I asked you why the contradiction in your post, you respond with this? 

Also yes, I did respond to your post and once you do some actual research on Syntherol and read through some logs of people who've actually done it with before and after pics you will see that Yes it does receive a bad rap only due to you tube bullshit and Valentino's out there wanting to get into the mainstream at all cost! Implants are not going to get you into the mainstream but stating that SEO's are the reason that you look like an idiot will get you there, regardless of whether it's good or bad publicity, it's still publicity none the less...Think about it!

Again, read these threads, search through some before and afters and not just going by some stupid ass video that someone posts or some idiots tells you in the gym and then tell me what you truly believe! I will say this much because I believed the same as everyone else...No one ever truly believes until they've run a course for themselves. Also, as I have stated many times Syntherol is not just for anyone, you should be advanced and lean enough to see the individual muscle heads that you are looking at injecting.

The Science Behind: ‘Syntherol – Site Enhancing Oil’ | Synthetek

Site Enhancing Oils (synthol) - a how to guide - Professional Muscle


----------



## XYZ (Jun 10, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Ok bro i need to get my post count up? Your an uneducated noob trying to start shit. If you think it looks good to have an arm full of shit go for it by the sounds of it thats about the best you could hope for. Way to not answer a question in what could have been a decent debate! Thats ok keep posting shit soon enough you will get 50 and you can start pm ing everyone for sources


 

Chill, you're going off on him just because he has a different opinion, big deal.

He's also not a "noob" either (maybe to this board) but that has little to do with anything.  Hell, there are members on another board that I go to to get answers from on things I'm not 100% sure on.  Just because my title says "mod" it doesn't mean I know everything.

Bottom line is were all here trying to learn and be smart about things, attacking and name throwing solves nothing.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 10, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Synthol is akin to cosmetic surgery aka breast "implants."  The enhanced body part is an illusion and not real so you can call it whatever you want but IMO synthol is for p*ssies who don't want to put in the hard work.



Synthol isn't akin to all cosmetic surgery. All the hard work in the world isn't going to make a chick's tits better. It is actually the opposite in most cases. I don't consider a woman lazy for getting her breast enhanced, especially if she is older and has had children.  
But, I would consider any dude a pussy for using synthol.


----------



## TampaSRT (Jun 10, 2011)

justhav2p said:


> youtube - ‪rodrigo "synthol man" ferraz translated‬‏
> 
> you want to look like this????????
> 
> Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


wtf!


----------



## BigBird (Jun 10, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Synthol isn't akin to all cosmetic surgery. All the hard work in the world isn't going to make a chick's tits better. It is actually the opposite in most cases. I don't consider a woman lazy for getting her breast enhanced, especially if she is older and has had children.
> But, I would consider any dude a pussy for using synthol.


 
Nor do I consider a woman lazy for getting breast implants.  When I mentioned hard work I was referring to guys in the gym, not chicks working on their pecs, etc.  Apples to oranges in a sense yet under the same category in another sense.


----------



## J4CKT (Jun 17, 2011)

KelJu said:


> But, I would consider any dude a pussy for using synthol.



You have no idea what you are talking about. Educate yourself on the proper use of the product, what is involved to use it and then check the results of the people that have used it properly.

And by the way you WON'T find this stuff on youtube. Just incase you were already typing that into your browser.


----------



## PRIDE. (Jun 18, 2011)

KelJu said:


> But, I would consider any dude a pussy for using synthol.



And many naturals would say the same for someone who does AAS

Statements such as this, whether it be regarding AAS or SEO's are only made by the uneducated.


----------



## Imosted (Jun 18, 2011)

I think the problem here is some of the members looking at the subject thinking about the videos we see.
I believe synth can be very useful if one is training for a show or his-her genetics are fucked up, and lets say 1 bicep is 2 inches bigger than the other or his traps just dont grow and he want them to be equal. on the other hand the videos we see about the cock suckers who use synth to build a 20 inch arm are just retarded. 

Ps i never used it and dont think i will but i have to agree on Prides point on people calling us pussy for using AAS.


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 18, 2011)

PRIDE. said:


> And many naturals would say the same for someone who does AAS
> 
> Statements such as this, whether it be regarding AAS or SEO's are only made by the uneducated.


 

I am guessing your one of the guys who believe Your not gay but the guy sucking your dick is?

If you touch synthol, you have no reason to compete. Steroids is gaining an advantage, synthol is just pussy.


----------



## PRIDE. (Jun 19, 2011)

Imosted said:


> I think the problem here is some of the members looking at the subject thinking about the videos we see.
> I believe synth can be very useful if one is training for a show or his-her genetics are fucked up, and lets say 1 bicep is 2 inches bigger than the other or his traps just dont grow and he want them to be equal. on the other hand the videos we see about the cock suckers who use synth to build a 20 inch arm are just retarded.



I agree, good post. Although the majority of those videos that are posted are of people with implants and not due to Syntherol use.


----------



## PRIDE. (Jun 19, 2011)

*A perfect example right here...*



justhav2p said:


> I am guessing your one of the guys who believe Your not gay but the guy sucking your dick is?
> 
> If you touch synthol, you have no reason to compete. Steroids is gaining an advantage, synthol is just pussy.



2 great posts in this thread, one of a video of someone with implants and the other showing either homophobic tendencies or the fact of being in the closet and too afraid to come out? Both showing you are a great contributor to any sort of discussion

Your posts make absolutely no sense?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2011)

PRIDE. said:


> And many naturals would say the same for someone who does AAS
> 
> Statements such as this, whether it be regarding AAS or SEO's are only made by the uneducated.


 
Actually, I was going to play the devils advocate and mention this. 



justhav2p said:


> I am guessing your one of the guys who believe Your not gay but the guy sucking your dick is?
> 
> If you touch synthol, you have no reason to compete. Steroids is gaining an advantage, synthol is just pussy.


 
Gears, Synthol, Beta-Alanine, getting your dick sucked for coke, it's all fair game


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jun 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Actually, I was going to play the devils advocate and mention this.
> 
> 
> 
> Gears, Synthol, Beta-Alanine, getting your dick sucked for coke, it's all fair game



I don't think Beta-Alanine is in the same game as getting your dick sucked for coke, but i'm just sayin'....


----------



## purplerain (Jun 19, 2011)

PRIDE. said:


> And many naturals would say the same for someone who does AAS
> 
> Statements such as this, whether it be regarding AAS or SEO's are only made by the uneducated.



Pride I can not express in words how much I agree with you about JUST HOW UNEDUCATED MUTHAFVCKAS ARE ABOUT AAS. That's what made me start this thread. I was at the gym I go to and the subject started with SYNTHOL and then both of those PUZZIES started dissin the use of STEROIDS by sayin it WAS CHEATIN. It made me want to yell "SHUT THE FVCK UP,GET SOME JUICE WITH YOUR SCARED AZZ AND BECOME A FVCKIN MAN." Look you might not like what Iam about to say but "I DON'T WANT TO BE AN AVERAGE MUTHFVCKA." It's ALWAYS THE FVCKS that are AFRAID to THINK OUTSIDE the BOX that are always CRITICAL of BIG BALLZ


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jun 19, 2011)

The difference is you don't just take juice and get big , you have to push Steele , eat right , it's a supplement to an extent , you will only get out what you put in , synthol is not the same at all all some Dush bag has to do is inject or inflate to where they want to , no hard work no stuffing them self when you don't feel like eating is aas cheating , I think not is it advantage yes but not inject and get big


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 19, 2011)

To each his own.

In the end, it's all about your own perception of looking or feeling good.

Is being fat and having lypo cheating?

Your body, I am not interested in having absolute fake muscle, which is what syntol is. If you do, congrats. 

But calling others uneducated because they have an opinion is uneducated.


----------



## jimm (Jun 20, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Synthol isn't akin to all cosmetic surgery. All the hard work in the world isn't going to make a chick's tits better. It is actually the opposite in most cases. I don't consider a woman lazy for getting her breast enhanced, especially if she is older and has had children.
> But, I would consider any dude a pussy for using synthol.


 

I like big breasts on old milfs


----------



## purplerain (Jun 20, 2011)

justhav2p said:


> To each his own.
> 
> In the end, it's all about your own perception of looking or feeling good.
> 
> ...



No I think you are incorrect with that statement. Because the uneducated have anger in ther HEARTS toward people who do use AAS. Look at the WITCH HUNTS FOR ATHLETES who use AAS. There hasn't been a shread of  PHYSICAL EVIDENCE that has proven their USE of AAS only hearsay. The people who do use AAS tend to do alot of research before USE (HENSE THE EDUCATED). Now if YOU do indulge in the use of AAS I will take it for granted that YOU have done some research on the the subject and that you keep it somewhat close to yourself that you do use AAS.Now you might wonder why I would say that, I will tell you why because you don't want hear the questions "WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT TO YOUR SELF? , OR THAT SH1T WILL KILL YOU wait here's one YOUR CHEATING or I GOT A BUDDY OF MINE WHO HAS DONE IT ALL NATRURAL(HENSE THE UNEDUCATED).This country is the GREATEST COUNTRY in the WORLD AND I SAY THAT WITH PRIDE AND I SAY THAT WITH A RIGHT CRITICIZE (BECAUSE I HAVE ONE THAT'S IN THE MIDDLE EAST RIGHT NOW AS WE SPEAK HE'S 18 YEARS OLD) I say this because we have in this country a systemic disease of hypocrisy. We have ALOT of PEOPLE who SVCK D1CK in the DARK but call the HOE's who make a living at it SCUM. ELVIS HAS JUST LEFT THE BUILDING


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 20, 2011)

Didn't even bother reading that block of writing.

Kanye has left the building.


----------



## purplerain (Jun 20, 2011)

justhav2p said:


> Didn't even bother reading that block of writing.
> 
> Kanye has left the building.



You should have because I was also defending your use of AAS to anyone who calls you uneducated for your use.


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Jun 20, 2011)

justhav2p said:


> YouTube - ‪Rodrigo "Synthol man" Ferraz Translated‬‏
> 
> You want to look like this????????
> 
> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



What the fuck did I just watch?!


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 20, 2011)

Showstopper1969 said:


> What the fuck did I just watch?!


 

You just watched the guy who put Ronnie Coleman out of competition.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 21, 2011)

J4CKT said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about. Educate yourself on the proper use of the product, what is involved to use it and then check the results of the people that have used it properly.
> 
> And by the way you WON'T find this stuff on youtube. Just incase you were already typing that into your browser.



I know how synthol works you dumb mother fucker. It is my opinion that synthol users are lame in the same way that a lifter who get calve implants are lame. It is a deceptive act. You are pretending to have muscle that you don't fucking have. Why do I feel that way, who fucking knows? It is only my opinion, since opinions are all you really have when dealing with abstract concepts such as this that do not have definitive answers.


----------



## 6th Gear (Jun 21, 2011)

justhav2p said:


> YouTube - ‪Rodrigo "Synthol man" Ferraz Translated‬‏
> 
> You want to look like this????????
> 
> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


 
ridiculous. lol. who would do that to themself?


----------



## bccs (Jun 21, 2011)

the guy on the left used synthol...
YouTube - ‪shoulder is leaking‬‏


----------



## keem (Jun 22, 2011)

I will post a reply, hopefully not getting any more arguing going. I have used it once before in my bi's. I by no mean am lazy, stupid, uneducated, anything like that..My use was driven by curiosity. Yes some guys that use this are tards..you can tell by the pics on the net. On the other hand I have seen bros that look pretty sick on this. (you HAVE to know what you are doing with this, and already have a good foundation, and most importantly research (just like any thing else) It is not an implant...it is obvious to tell if you look up what the word implant means. Personally I would not recommend this to anyone..unless you are an unlucky soul that has a completely unresponsive muscle body part, and would like to pray that this would in some crazy way help. For a normal bodybuilder I feel this is a waste of money (note this is just personal opinion), for a pro that needs an extra lift, it is great. The comparison to an implant comes from the fact it does not make you stronger...it will actually make you weaker do to the fact that it swells and stretches the area being applied to (For me 45lbs dumbbells felt like 100lbs after a few weeks on the stuff, which is not cool in my book)


----------



## TampaSRT (Jun 22, 2011)

jimm said:


> I like big breasts on old milfs


This  ^^^^^


----------



## purplerain (Jun 22, 2011)

keem said:


> I will post a reply, hopefully not getting any more arguing going. I have used it once before in my bi's. I by no mean am lazy, stupid, uneducated, anything like that..My use was driven by curiosity. Yes some guys that use this are tards..you can tell by the pics on the net. On the other hand I have seen bros that look pretty sick on this. (you HAVE to know what you are doing with this, and already have a good foundation, and most importantly research (just like any thing else) It is not an implant...it is obvious to tell if you look up what the word implant means. Personally I would not recommend this to anyone..unless you are an unlucky soul that has a completely unresponsive muscle body part, and would like to pray that this would in some crazy way help. For a normal bodybuilder I feel this is a waste of money (note this is just personal opinion), for a pro that needs an extra lift, it is great. The comparison to an implant comes from the fact it does not make you stronger...it will actually make you weaker do to the fact that it swells and stretches the area being applied to (For me 45lbs dumbbells felt like 100lbs after a few weeks on the stuff, which is not cool in my book)



I wish I had you and some of the other guys standing by my side when I was trying to TELL dude at the gym that this sh1t is not an implant and the guy got a serious but controlled ATTITUDE. I told him that I know what I am talking about. My wife is an instrument tech in an open heart surgery unit and in a heart cath unit they use implants there all the time.


----------



## J4CKT (Jun 24, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I know how synthol works you dumb mother fucker.



*Why have you not been banned yet??? *

You ignorant fool!

All of you who think that Syntherol is used to create the illusion of muscle 
are all sorely mistaken. A side effect of SEO is increased size ofcourse, from
 the presence of the oil within the muscle. But UNLESS you train, eat, rest 
and to some extent supplement your regime all that SIZE will DISAPPEAR as
 the oil is metabolised by the body.

The purpose of Syntherol is to stretch the fascia of the muscle so that once it is metabolised the space created by the stretching can be filled with real muscle.

Now will everyone do it properly? OF COURSE NOT.. but that isn't the point.
 Not everyone trains properly while taking 2grams of gear either.. the only 
difference is you don't see that and you don't know what they are taking 
whereas with SEO you do.

Now I could post links to an article published explaining in detail the 
mechanism by which the product works but I am not sure anyone would 
read it.

But here goes anyway...

The Science Behind: ???Syntherol ??? Site Enhancing Oil??? | Synthetek

Now that you have some theory here are some before and after photos 
demonstrating the results achieved through the use of Syntherol aswell:

Syntherol - Site Enhancing Oil #1 SEO in the world.

Keep in mind there are photos of IFBB Professionals there, I wonder if you 
would call them pussies too.


----------



## PRIDE. (Jun 26, 2011)

There is nothing 'fake' or 'pussy' about Syntherol. It is another tool used in bodybuilding, worldwide. And again. I am not referring to the youtube videos of idiots with implants.

Everyone is entitled to their own views and opinions, but to just come out and state that people using Syntherol are just pussies, or lazy, or have fake arms with no more evidence to back their accusations other then it is nothing more then muscles filled with oil and youtube videos, needs to do some more research. Within a short period of time the oil dissipates and what is left are gains achieved from the Syntherol stretching the muscle fascia and the aas maximizing the muscle growth. The two substances work together to create a larger muscle. There is plenty of evidence to show that Syntherol does if fact stretch the muscle fascia and that stretching the muscle fascia is possible. The only arguments I have seen to dispute this are youtube videos (which are only implants - any educated person can definitely tell the differences) and 'opinions' from people stating that it is the lazy way out? Not much to go on with that.

The same as naturals stating that steroid use is cheating, fake and the lazy way out, the non-SEO users will state that it is cheating, fake and the lazy way out. Nothing ever changes.


----------



## njc (Jun 28, 2011)

justhav2p said:


> YouTube - ‪Rodrigo "Synthol man" Ferraz Translated‬‏
> 
> You want to look like this????????
> 
> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


 

wow....that guy just redifined the term douche-bag


----------



## J4CKT (Jul 7, 2011)

njc said:


> wow....that guy just redifined the term douche-bag



Yeah, he's a total clown.


----------



## bigOtto (Jan 14, 2013)

synthol is meant to be an enhancement, not build new muscle. those of you who are haters have just heard horror stories (for example, when you search synthol, all you see are disgusting pictures of people who have abused it) Personally I use painlesspumps, which was originally made to be an inject-able implant, so in that respect, YES it is an implant, although it will dissipate if you do not keep up with the maintenance over time. 

the amount you have in the syringe- is the amount that is going to enhance you by, if you use 3-10ccs in each muscle /day, your not going to look like a synthol freak. the ppl like greg valentino probably do 100ccs in each at a time (Hey, thats like a full breast implant you get surgery for! wow! gross..) 

Synthol can be a great took in body building, especially for a show, ive used painlesspumps before a show (ya.. lik 10 minutes before) and none of the judges noticed, nor did i have and unnatural looks.) And for everyone  who is against it and trying to compete----all pros use it!! Of course they won't admit it, but  it is great to give you a natural looking peak, as well as shape that you can get in seconds


----------

